# rote Zuckmückenlarven



## Steffen90 (19. März 2006)

was haltet ihr von der Idee die gefrorenen roten Zuckis aus der Zoohandlung (aufgetaut) in das Futter zu mischen??
hat villeicht schon jemand erfahrung damit??


----------



## Fabio (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee, aber leider auch sehr teuer. 
Ich würde sogar zu den lebenden Tubifex-Würmern fürs aquarium, tendieren, die kosten aber auch eine Menge. Mein Vorschlag: Ich werd mir im Sommer eine Stechmückenlarvenzucht zulegen und die dann fürs Futter nehmen, billig und viele vorhanden, einfach zu machen und ich bin mir sicher, auch sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Äääähmmm??? Was kostet bei Dir denn ne Packung Würfelmücken:m:m:m..... Ich kauf die zu Hauf, weil meine Diskus die fressen wie Sau. Eine Packung 99Eurocent... Inhalt 20 Würfel. Ist das zu teuer :q???? Bekommst Du in jedem Zoofachgeschäft vom *Futterhaus*.


----------



## SergioTübingen (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Ja so viel zahl ich auch.. wenn du natürlich mehrere Kilo davon brauchst, dann wirds schon teuer..


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Mhhh billiger gehts nur, wenn Du selber züchtest im Sommer inner Regentonne! Geht primstens #6#6#6....


----------



## aichi (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit denen als Hakenköder? Welche Fische mögen die am liebsten?


----------



## Chani04 (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*



			
				aichi schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit denen als Hakenköder? Welche Fische mögen die am liebsten?


 

Hmmm wenn das jetzt die Roten Larven sind die ich meinen Fischen ins Aqarium gebe, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß beim auffrimmeln auf den Haken.....
Maden sind ja schon klein aber die Dinger noch viel kleiner......
Wie kleine Hände hast Du?
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## DerSchneider (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Zuckies sind klasse aber leider nicht bei jedem Gemeinschaftsfischen erlaubt#6 

www.mueckenlarven.de


----------



## Abramis_brama (19. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Zum Stippen gibts nix besseres wie rote Zuckis! Da ich glücklicherweise direkt an der holländischen Grenze wohne bekommt man die hier sehr günstig, denn in Holland fischen fast alle Stipper damit. Damit kannste wirklich jeden Fisch fangen (bis zu einer bestimmten Größe natürlich nur bei den kleinen Haken). Ich fische mit denen an ner Stippe mit Gummizug, verkürzt, 10er Schnur durchgehend und rote 20er Hayabusa Chika Haken.#6


----------



## Fabio (20. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Äääähmmm??? Was kostet bei Dir denn ne Packung Würfelmücken:m:m:m..... Ich kauf die zu Hauf, weil meine Diskus die fressen wie Sau. Eine Packung 99Eurocent... Inhalt 20 Würfel. Ist das zu teuer :q???? Bekommst Du in jedem Zoofachgeschäft vom *Futterhaus*.



Ja, bei uns in Österreich sind wir anscheinend leider nicht mit solchen Preisen gesegnet, ich lass mir aber gerne das gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Feedertyp (20. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Hallo,


die roten Mückenlarven bekommt man recht günstig wenn man diese in größeren Mengen kauft.

Zudem sollte man wissen das die Mückenlarven in 4 Schadstoffklassen eingeteilt werden.

Schadstoffklasse 4 kosten 500ml  ca. 3,-€
sch.................  3  kosten 500ml ca. 5,-
sch..                 2    ´´    ´´     ca. 10,-
sch..                 1   ´´     ´´     ca. 16,-

Je mehr man abnimmt um so billiger sind diese auch.(logisch)
Gefrorenen Mückenlarven sind mind. 3Monate max 6Monate haltbar.

Schadstoffklasse 3+4 sind naturfänge mit höchster schadstoffbelastung.
              ´´       1+2 sind Zuchtmückenlarven mit geringer Schadstoffbelastung.

Zum angeln reicht die 4er Schadstoffklasse locker aus.



Mfg Stefan


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Mich interessiert aber immernoch wie man damit Angelt, ich mien die ins Futter zu geben ist nicht das Problem aber wie bekommt man die aufn Haken???


----------



## Kölschfan (24. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

Hey, für den Haken nehm ich einfach die großen Power-Zuckis von Berkley. Einfach in der Handhabung und meine anfängliche Skepsis ist auch letztes Jahr zerstreut worden. Gut, sind halt etwas teurer, dafür kann man aber mit einer 3 Fische fangen. Meinen größten Brassen von 3 kg habe ich damit bekommen. Beim Feedern im Rhein. Im Futter habe ich so was noch nicht gehabt. 

Aber hat vielleicht einer schon mal das künstliche Zucki-Flüssigkonzentrat fürs Futter ausprobiert z.B von Sensas das?;+


----------



## addy123 (24. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert aber immernoch wie man damit Angelt, ich mien die ins Futter zu geben ist nicht das Problem aber wie bekommt man die aufn Haken???


 
Du brauchst absolut feindrähtige Stipphaken, 16er oder 18er. Ich habe früher auf Weißfische damit geangelt. 1. Zucki ca. 2-3 Glieder unterhalb des Kopfes durchgestochen, 2. Zucki ebenfalls 2-3 Glieder unterm Kopf, dies ist das dunkle Ende, eingestochen und damit die Hakenspitze bedeckt.

Wir haben diese früher selber aus dem Schlamm mancher Teiche gesiebt. Schweinearbeit und dreckig. Brauchste ein Sieb (5mm Maschen) mit Holzrahmen, ca. 70x40cm. Dann mit Wathosen rein in den Morrast. Ein bis zwei Schaufeln Schlamm in Sieb rein. Dann im Wasser Sieben, bis sich nichts mehr im Sieb rauswäscht. Den Rest abtropfen lassen. Anschließend das Sieb langsam senken. Die Zuckis schwimmen dann an der Wasseroberfläche. Jetzt kann man Sie mit einem Kescher fürs Aquarium einsammeln. Hat man manchmal stundenlang gesiebt, um vielleicht hundert Stück zu erwischen. 
Noch spassiger wird es auf dem Eis, wenn die Teiche zugefroren sind. Grosses Loch hacken, damit das Sieb reinpasst. Dann denn Schlamm entnommen usw. Herrlich bei dem eiskalten Wasser, ich meine das Sieben.|kopfkrat #q 

Ist natürlich ein 1A Köder zum Eisangeln an dem Mormyschka!!!

UND HEUTE KRIEGT MAN DIE EINFACH SO ZUM KAUFEN!!!#q


----------



## Gloin (25. März 2006)

*AW: rote Zuckmückenlarven*

zum thema schadstoffklassen:
ist das denn nicht schädlich für die dische wenn man schwer belastete mückenlarven verwendet?
ich meine die giftstoffe könnten sich doch auf die fische übertragen?


----------

